# Cheapest Commercial Veh Ins



## xxx (2 Jan 2009)

Looking to renew my motor ins on commercial veh, Setanta Ins was cheapest i could find last year. Anyone got any suggestions for a cheaper quote


----------



## williamthe12 (2 Jan 2009)

Check out www.QuoteMe.ie.  I got a fantastic deal with them and did the business over the phone.  Friendly and efficient.


----------

